# Harbor Freight plastic dust collection bags



## Itchy Brother

Anyone know where to get the bottom plastic bags that fit on the 2 HP collector from harbor freight?


----------



## Woodworkingkid

I had the same problem and couldn't find were to get them but I found bags that fit my 2hp hf dust collector at woodcraft. They just sell a pack of 5 bags for $30 that fit all 1.5 to 2 hp dust collectors. They were a little to big but when I tighten down the strap they work great. You have to go to woodcraft to find them because they don't show them on their site.


----------



## rrich

I would suggest replacing both bags with 1 Micron bags from Penn State Industries. I did that on my Jet. It works so much better now. (1 Micron bags allow for a better air flow.)


----------



## Icutone2

Woodworkers Supply has them also.
Lee


----------



## PSDkevin

So youre using a filter bag on the bottom too? Is that in conjunction with a separator? Just curious. Sounds like a good idea


----------



## dbhost

Most older dust collectors used felt bags for the lower as well. 

FWIW, the bags that come from Wynn Environmental fit fine, a hair loose, but no worse than OEM...


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

Anyone find any other sources for these bags? Seems kind of pricey for an over sized trash bag. I wonder how many gallons the bags are and if there are simple substitutes, like thick, large trash bags that can be used? I may looking into getting one of those cardboard barrels.


----------



## rrich

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Anyone find any other sources for these bags? Seems kind of pricey for an over sized trash bag. I wonder how many gallons the bags are and if there are simple substitutes, like thick, large trash bags that can be used? I may looking into getting one of those cardboard barrels.


That was my thought exactly. Two packages of plastic bags would almost buy the 1 micron bags from PSI.

I also notice some plastic bags at a substantially lower price. The big thing is to know the diameter of your DC.

http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SEARCH&q=bags&x=0&y=0

PSI is a good outfit to deal with. I didn't get one of the clamping rings with the kids ordering (B-Day pres) of 1 micron bags. (Don't know if it was included in price.) I called to inquire. The conversation went something like this... "Is it included?" "Doesn't matter, one is on the way."


----------

